# Pack Goat Prospects for sale!



## SMaxwell (May 20, 2012)

I'm gonna eventually put these guys on Craigslist but I'd much rather sell them to goat packers if I can! All the kids are being fed by the dams but all are very very friendly and have been socialized & played with every day since they were born. They have horns (except Rosco). These guys should make Awesome Packgoats!

I am located in SW Colorado, but make frequent trips to CO Springs & could deliver goats there. I wont be able to let the kids go until they are weaned, which should be in about 8 weeks, give or take due to different birthdays. Any questions, just ask! Thanks!
Scott

The white kid, Chewy, is 3/4 Alpine 1/4 Saanen, even though he looks Saanen. 
[attachment=4:1lpnbbhx]Chewy.jpg[/attachment:1lpnbbhx]
Floppy Joe, the mocha or fawn colored buckling is 3/4 Alpine, 1/4 Kiko.[attachment=7:1lpnbbhx]Floppy1.jpg[/attachment:1lpnbbhx][attachment=6:1lpnbbhx]Floppy2.jpg[/attachment:1lpnbbhx] 
The two tri-color goats are also 3/4 Alpine 1/4 Kiko and are out of my best milking Alpine Doe. The Lucy is a doeling and Snoopy is the buckling. [attachment=5:1lpnbbhx]Lucy1.jpg[/attachment:1lpnbbhx][attachment=3:1lpnbbhx]Snoopy.jpg[/attachment:1lpnbbhx][attachment=2:1lpnbbhx]Snoopy _ Lucy.jpg[/attachment:1lpnbbhx]
Asking $65 ea for the kids.

I am also selling a one year old buck, Rosco, (who is intact.) He is a naturally polled (hornless) pure bred (not registered) Alpine. He's been on a few hikes with us and does fine and would make a good packer if you have him fixed by the vet, asking $165 for him. He is good with people but was not socialized a whole lot, so he's not real affectionate but is very gentle. I'm selling him more as a breeding buck since I figure some people might like the naturally hornless trait, which he is likely to pass on to his kids. 
[attachment=1:1lpnbbhx]Rosco.jpg[/attachment:1lpnbbhx]

I also have an purebred Alpine does, first freshener who is in milk if anyone is interested, that is Wilma, asking $165 for her.
[attachment=0:1lpnbbhx]Wilma.jpg[/attachment:1lpnbbhx]


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

I LOVE the name "Floppy Joe"!!! I like how Snoopy looks like he's already wearing a collar.  

Our Lilly is polled too, which I think is kinda cool. But I read somewhere that it's unwise to breed polled to polled because the polled goats' genetics are linked to hermaphroditism. I'd like to know if anyone else has heard/experienced this?


----------



## SMaxwell (May 20, 2012)

Nanno said:


> I LOVE the name "Floppy Joe"!!! I like how Snoopy looks like he's already wearing a collar.
> 
> Our Lilly is polled too, which I think is kinda cool. But I read somewhere that it's unwise to breed polled to polled because the polled goats' genetics are linked to hermaphroditism. I'd like to know if anyone else has heard/experienced this?


Floppy Joe has one Alpine ear & one Kiko ear that flops, thus, Floppy Joe! I never even thought about the collar thing on Snoopy (I see it now!), just that he looked like a little beagle dog to me & his sister looked like a Lucy. I hate to sell any of the kid's because I think they'd all be great, but alas, my wife is really harping on the TMG condition. I have also heard that a polled goat + a polled goat = hermaphrodite.

I will be heading down towards CO Springs soon, how many you want me to bring you?

Aren't you guys expecting kids soon?


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

> I will be heading down towards CO Springs soon, how many you want me to bring you?


Hahaha! Sorry... we don't currently have enough goat houses. Not having a barn can be a bit of a chore sometimes. But it does keep us to a sane number of goats. 



> Aren't you guys expecting kids soon?


Ours aren't due till June. Phew! I'm not ready yet!


----------



## jorgea (Mar 31, 2013)

*Pack Goat*

Beautiful goat. Are they still available? If yes, let me know here at http://www.packgoatforum.com


----------



## SMaxwell (May 20, 2012)

jorgea said:


> Beautiful goat. Are they still available? If yes, let me know here at http://www.packgoatforum.com


PM Sent to you....


----------

